
If Marissa Mayer Were A Man - adrianhoward
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/adea61cf8573
======
gnarbarian
I'm certain that anyone who axes a popular benefit like telecommuting at such
a large company is going to catch a ton of flak regardless of their gender.

If anything, I think her situation (brand new baby regardless of her gender)
is less likely to draw criticism because she has more reason to telecommute
than nearly anyone and also stands to lose more by not having it. It's a "lead
by example"/"if I can do it so can you" approach to fixing their telecommuter
problem.

~~~
TallGuyShort
Conversely, she's been criticised because of the amount of money she's spent
being able to have her child at work with her - a luxury not afforded to most
other employees.

